# Hyperthyroidism with Graves Disease



## Momto2boys (Jul 4, 2011)

I was diagnosed in March of this year with Hperthroidism (pretty fast to) after going to my GYN thinking I was haveing hormone problems from my hysterectomy. She took one look at me and said that it wasn't hormones but some kind of thyroid problem. Fomr there to an Endo and now I have a full diagnoses of Hyper with Graves. All this is after weeks of bloodwork and test after test!

I am currently on Methimazole and Propranolol. I go next week for an iodine uptake test then I can schedule either Iodine Radiation or surgery. I have been reading up on both and the pro's and con's seem to out weigh each other on both. I am still trying to decided which I feel would be best for me and hoping maybe I can get some input here from people that have had this done.

Right now the surgery seems to be best with the Graves Disease since RAI doesn't fully destroy the thyroid sometimes and my Graves is getting worse (left eye starting to slowly come forward).

Does or has anyone had the eye problems from Graves? The pain and presure in my left eye gets to be unbearable at times! If you have had RAI or surgery how soon did it take for your eyes to return to normal?

I would love some input from anyone that can help me!!

Thank you!!

glow:sad0049::confused0024:


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi MOM ! i have 2 boys too but also 1 girl. I am not for either RAI or Surgery unless absolutly necessary. I went straight with just MMI. Even after i went hypo, with docs insisting RAI, i continued to disagree with it! Month to month, even after a few very bad hypo bad months (on to high of dose of MMI) it gradually decreases. currently i am on only 2.5 mgs. I feeling awesome, i stopped with my Propranolol within the first month of meds. I was diagnosed last aug. stopped Propranolol in sept. meds slowed heart down by just meth itself after Fts lowered! ITs been a few months now, since march, that my doc says if i continue to have great levels by NOv, she wants to discontinue and see if i reached remission. (i will have to disagree with her at that point as well, because i am not going to get off meds until i have been on them for at least 2 years, with good labs!) My goal is to reach remission. And the only way you can even remotely have a chance of remission is by meds only. IF it dont work, then someone could take option 2... but thats my opinion. I will admit, it was a bumpy road for me going so hypo, but if i had known then what i know now, i wouldnt of had to go so hypo... what dose are y ou on? also, read up on this newest report...
http://www.suite101.com/content/graves-disease-treatment-antithyroid-drug-rxs-on-the-rise-a370917

also there is a great book you can read up on with ANY of your choices that you choose but educate yourself first before making a choice.. I did, and glad i stuck to my guns with my choice of just MMI. the book is http://www.amazon.com/dp/0786410116...iveASIN=0786410116&adid=11ZMQCV68F8XM6F032PC&
she actually had RAI and has regretted it since. But you will learn all the pros and cons with others experiances. hope that helps


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

PS. also, you will also read up on how RAI has some issues with TED disease in some people especially if you already are having issues with it.... please read up on that!!!! ~ this was the main reason i didnt want RAI... I had eye pressure with one eye, no bulging that GOD, but it all went away after my levels leveled out.


----------



## Momto2boys (Jul 4, 2011)

AZgirl,

I have talked to the Endo about just meds and he said he would have no problem after the iodine uptake test I have this week shows good results but I am on Medicaid. I have till the end of the year to fix it all now or I loose coverage and can't get private insurance till all results are normal and there is no recourse for relapse.

I really think I may just push for surgery (depending on what surgeon says) since I am already having eye problems and the Endo is saying that it's the Graves getting worse.

Right now I take Methimazole 10mg once a day since my levels are back to normal and Propranolol 40mg twice a day for the high blood pressure and heart rate. The funny thing about all this is my blood pressure always stayed below normal so nobody thought anything of it when it finally reached normal levels till the shakes got so bad I couldn't hardly hold anything!


----------



## AZgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh gosh, im sorry, your pressured even more with a decision! to bad you didnt know when you could get insu. My endo orders me (40mgs a day) so that like a million pills. Equals 4 pills a day, X 30 days thats 120 pills!! But, i really only use 1 quarter of 1 pill so my pills last forever!!! Good luck with your decision.


----------

